# Eye infection? Opinions/treatment



## Whispering_Pines (Mar 13, 2013)

I recently got a couple new minis, little Delilah has eye drainage which builds up over the days. White/yellow. She is very very shy! Scared, ack of social skills ect. Her eyes themselves look ok. I want to avoid the hour trip to the vet, trailering her is very traumatic yet for her! What can I buy to treat this with before the ride to the vet? What do you think it could be? Apparently its been long standing for her. I see Valley Vet has some things to treat eye infections.


----------



## Minimor (Mar 13, 2013)

I use ordinary penicillin--the kind ordinarily injected IM--much easier than ointment to get into the eye (I just use a small syringe, without a needle, and squirt it into the corner of the eye ). I have found this to be very effective for clearing up eye infections --and I know more than one vet that will recommend this treatment. It was my vet that initially suggested it to me.


----------



## Reignmaker Miniatures (Mar 13, 2013)

I've used Polysporin Eye drops when a foal was having issues with mucky eyes but I have to say if this has been an ongoing problem I wouldn't mess around with it much. It may be a bit stressful to ride to the vet but even more so if she looses all or some of her vision and eye problems can get ugly really quick. Can you at least call and ask the vet's opinion based on what you can describe? Then he/she can say whether they think it should be a rush thing or you can try some things to avoid the ride.


----------



## Boss Mare (Mar 13, 2013)

One of my mares almost sliced her bottom eyelid off, just so happen to be Easter Sunday -- made an emergency call and no return call until the next day.. Before the return call I tracked down a vet that was friends with a friend of mine.. IM Penicillin and flush the eye.. Normal vet came out and was only able to snip a small part of the eyelid, no stitches, but healed near flawless.. Very intimidating due to swelling and blood. I believe the prompt antibiotics saved the horse and the eye.

I have gotten new horses and young ones that have goopy eyes -- viral, allergies, blocked tear duct, etc. if it doesn't clear in a few days I seek a vet advice. Flushing the eye with a sterile saline solution can't hurt either -- use contact wash, make sure it doesn't have the addictives.


----------



## sfmini (Mar 13, 2013)

Never use anything in the eye other than plain water without the advice of your vet. You could choose the wrong thing and do more damage.

I agree with the others, eyes are nothing to mess around with, get her to the vet.


----------



## Jean_B (Mar 13, 2013)

sfmini said:


> Never use anything in the eye other than plain water without the advice of your vet. You could choose the wrong thing and do more damage.
> 
> I agree with the others, eyes are nothing to mess around with, get her to the vet.


DITTO !! Besides, once you get rolling down the road, she'll settle down relatively quickly.


----------



## Whispering_Pines (Mar 13, 2013)

I am sure I can call the vet and describe it to her, I've been using plain warm water to clean them for her. I have some eye wash I could start using.


----------



## Double T (Mar 13, 2013)

Not a vet, but I have a triple dilute mare that is notorious for having infected eyes in our dry climate, only when it's windy and dusty in the winter time, but still. Anyways. I keep a tube or two of the terramycin on hand, and as soon as I see her starting to get gooped up, I'll start dr'ing her twice a day. Prior to putting it in, if they are really bad, I'll flush 'em otu with regular old eye wasd. I jsut buy a bottle of the human stuff. Then I'll wipe any goop away, put some of the ointment in, and put a fly mask on her at night (she's a Houdini at getting them off during the day, so we don't use them during the daytime). But the fly masks sure help at keeping most of the stuff from getting in her eyes. I had a mare here week before last that scratched her eye and it went goopy one day, then just ran for a couple and I did about the same to her, other than I didn't turn her out with the herd and kept her up. It cleared it up in about 4 days. Key is to get on it as soon as you find 'em, or you'll be making a vet trip with all the goodies that come with that and the shots in the eye and stuff. Veteracin also works on the eyes, and for one that is shy will work too. One quick squirt is all you need twice a day, and there is no having to hold them or anything to administer it. The regular wound spray is half power to their pink eye spray, so either one would be fine (I emailed the company and asked about this specific thing).

Ayways, like I said, I'm not a vet, but it's what has worked here for us the last several years.


----------



## SampleMM (Mar 13, 2013)

Never mess around with eyes! Always have a vet come and take a look!


----------



## paintponylvr (Mar 13, 2013)

When you talk to your vet - see if she/he has a cell phone that takes messages & pictures. Then take a picture and send it to them. If they ask for specific shots, you should be able to give them some... It DOES NOT take the place of a vet eye exam but it might help in decision making.

Otherwise - I also wash both with cold water/cold hosing and sterile saline solution. I've never used antibiotics or ointments int the eye of a pony that the vet hasn't already looked at the problem - several times it has not been wind or allergy related and we could have lost eyes if hadn't been treated... I will restart with similar products if I see another eye infection starting.

Several of our silver dapples have different times of the year that their eyes "get sensitive". Usually coinciding with regular pollination around here (I have rhinitis - so it also happens a lot when I have itchy, watery eyes & sneezing). I rinse their eyes with the hose, especially when there's swelling; then use saline solution. I wash the drainage goo away and then put a fly mask on. If I keep the masks on, they don't usually need anything else.

I now have about 1/2 of our ponies wearing fly masks every day. The masks come off when they come in to eat breakfast and dinner, they get rinsed if needed and then re-applied. I like the Farnam and the Cashell Crusader masks. I don't get the ones with ears - as that makes mine rub and tear up the masks. Other masks - get torn up or they actually irritate the eyes, so I quit buying the less expensive ones.


----------



## Hosscrazy (Mar 13, 2013)

Same advice as the others - eyes can be very serious, so give your vet a call. You'll be glad you did!

Liz N.


----------



## Marty (Mar 13, 2013)

*Could be a blocked tear duct*


----------



## HGFarm (Mar 14, 2013)

Have not read all the posts but agree that I would never mess with an eye problem! I would have a vet take a look as it could be a variety of things. Also, if she is shy, and you are giving shots to her IM (do you know how to do that?) she is going to run when she sees you coming. It may be that she could be given oral antibiotics or an eye cream or another simple treatment, but I would have a vet diagnose first and recommend.


----------



## Whispering_Pines (Mar 14, 2013)

I did call the vet, but I also found out a vet has looked at her, apparently she has allergies, the get much better in the summer. I never planned on giving her an IM (intramuscular) injection. I am completely fine with the injections if I would need to, I give them to our cows, dogs, and give all of our animals their vaccinations. I knew becoming an RN would come in handy!


----------



## wildoak (Mar 14, 2013)

My new favorite med - at least in the last couple of years - is Vetericyn. It's safe, non caustic and good for almost everything. They do make an opthalmic gel which is a little easier to apply, but I've sprayed the regular Vetericyn liquid directly in their eyes with good results. (I've used it on myself and in my eyes as well and I don't do that with just anything!).

That said, a vet is your first/best recourse but the Vetericyn should not hurt anything in the meantime.

Jan


----------



## Whispering_Pines (Mar 14, 2013)

I eyed up (no punn intended lol) the Vetericyn last week at TS, but didn't buy it, I am tomorrow though.


----------



## rubyviewminis (Mar 14, 2013)

I have to say also, use Vetericyn. It is better than plain water, and will always help never hurt. You can squirt it from a distance right in their eye, then they soon realize that it doesn't hurt. All my blue eyed horses here wear masks most of the year due to the wind, unending dust, and dryness. We are the driest state on the map. They get the goopy stuff in the tear duct in spring or windy days and I use Vetericyn to clean. I had them all vet checked first though. Even my dark eyed babies get the stuff going here in spring sometimes and they wear masks too if its windy. Just blatantly injecting antibiotics is a bad thing to do for sooo many reasons. Just my opinion tho.


----------



## Double T (Mar 15, 2013)

Whispering_Pines said:


> I eyed up (no punn intended lol) the Vetericyn last week at TS, but didn't buy it, I am tomorrow though.


It's honestly a wonder drug and one, I'd say to keep on hand before others. Works great on cuts, scrapes, anything really. I can say it's been used quite a few times on our horses, both big and small, and a few places I figured we'd of at the least had the hair grow back white, and it didn't.


----------



## Whispering_Pines (Mar 15, 2013)

Thank you for all the advice, but I am not sure where some of you thought I was going to "inject" antibiotics? I had never posted that or ever intended to do that! I just want to clear that up, so people don't think I am some crazy horse lady!


----------



## Double T (Mar 15, 2013)

Whispering_Pines said:


> Thank you for all the advice, but I am not sure where some of you thought I was going to "inject" antibiotics? I had never posted that or ever intended to do that! I just want to clear that up, so people don't think I am some crazy horse lady!


I think because someone mentioned using the IM penicillin and squirting it in the eye, they picked up on the IM part and thought, it meant giving a shot?? Or that what I would of thought where it came from. Some don't realize you can do other stuff with it, besides IM inject it.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Mar 15, 2013)

wildoak said:


> My new favorite med - at least in the last couple of years - is Vetericyn. It's safe, non caustic and good for almost everything. They do make an opthalmic gel which is a little easier to apply, but I've sprayed the regular Vetericyn liquid directly in their eyes with good results. (I've used it on myself and in my eyes as well and I don't do that with just anything!).
> 
> That said, a vet is your first/best recourse but the Vetericyn should not hurt anything in the meantime.
> 
> Jan


Yes ! Yes! My gelding gets a swollen eye once in a while. If I see redness, he gets the OpconA. If it's swollen he gets Vetericyn and is better within a few hours. Great stuff. If there is a little pus, I rinse with the water hose in case it is a grass awn, then use the Vetericyn and a dose of banamine for swelling. It's always been cleared up the next day. The fly mask helps, too.

I took him to an equine ophthamologist (sp?) a few years ago for a chronic swollen eye and the OpconA was the perscription, so I've used it ever since.


----------



## Minimor (Mar 16, 2013)

The Vetericyn sounds interesting--I have never seen that on the shelf here--I will have to look for it next time I'm in the store. Quite possibly though it's not available here.


----------



## HGFarm (Mar 16, 2013)

Can the eye gel be purchased over the counter or is it from the vet? The vetericyn sounds like great stuff. I think I will pick me up some too! That may have been me that thought about her giving the shots... In my hurry I probably misread something.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Mar 16, 2013)

I buy it at our farm store. There is a squeeze bottle for eyes and another bottle for wounds. It is not cheap, but goes a long way and is wonderful.

I think it must also offer some pain relief, as the horses don't mind it at all and seem to feel more comfortable after. I've used it in the ears if I see fly damage also.

A tip to put in the eyes: I put a blob on my finger and try to get it into at least the bottom of the eye. Don't worry if it doesn't all get in the eye. Most horses won't tolerate working with their eyes so you have to be efficient.


----------



## LRMiniatureShetlands (Mar 16, 2013)

I use the Vetericyn Eye Wash, just spray it in their eyes! Mine actually like it; they will stand there and let me spray away - must feel good to them. I also use the Eye Wash on wounds and it works very well. Vetericyn is a wonderful product. Expensive, but it works! 



 Also, it is safe for use around mouth, eyes, nose and ears so I don't have to worry when spraying it. I love this stuff and always have it on hand here...


----------



## Boss Mare (Mar 16, 2013)

Vetericyn is also sold at some pet stores. In my area Pet Valu and Petco sells it.


----------



## AngC (Mar 17, 2013)

It's not worth it to mess around with eyeballs. Our guy was injured on one eye; we had the field vet here within 12 hours. ...and after a couple days he went to the vet hospital on that vet's advice. Unfortunately, at that time we learned he had cataracts on the other (uninjured) eye. Now every time I watch him maneuver to find his water tub, I hold my breath; when he goes for a little buck and run, I worry. It's heart-breaking; I really would not mess around with an animal when dealing with eye problems.


----------



## rubyviewminis (Mar 17, 2013)

Oh sorry, to be clear I was just refering to Minimor's penicillin injection advice. And it was only my opinion for what I do for my horses.

I used to be in the No Worries Club and learned a lot about Vetericyn from a company representative there. This product has been used and tested over and over. Yes, eye injuries should be looked at, but until then the Vetericyn is a best eye or wound wash. You can google their website and learn a lot from it. And actually all of the product is the same thing, just different labels because it would take a ton of money to go through the process of research and development to sell it a certain way with the labeling, this includes the one for human use. That's what they told me. The only differences is gel or liquid. I love the gel because it sticks. My gelding cut his leg yesterday, covered with mud and I cleaned it with vetericyn and because it causes the tissue to oxygenate (which causes faster healing and less chance of proud flesh) it really started bleeding and turned red. This morning I had trouble finding it. We use it in the house all the time.


----------



## Minimor (Mar 17, 2013)

rubyviewminis said:


> Oh sorry, to be clear I was just refering to Minimor's penicillin injection advice. And it was only my opinion for what I do for my horses.
> 
> .


Minimor gave no advice about injecting penicillin! Please re-read my earlier post.


----------



## rubyviewminis (Mar 17, 2013)

Thanks, I need to slow down, I meant; to blatantly USE injectable antibiotics; so sorry! I guess it takes two or more posts for me to reread mine. Any kind of antibiotic in gel or liquid form for applying or injecting without vet advice first has caused many problems with resistance from unnecessary overuse. Terramycin is good stuff, I use it, it is over the counter available, but...I went to the vet first every time my horses had an eye problem. Always minor problems, but one time one had scratched the eye and using Terramycin would have been a disaster my vet told me.


----------



## Double T (Mar 17, 2013)

What the company told me about the Vetericyn, is all different kinds are the same stuff, just different strengths.



rubyviewminis said:


> Oh sorry, to be clear I was just refering to Minimor's penicillin injection advice. And it was only my opinion for what I do for my horses.
> 
> I used to be in the No Worries Club and learned a lot about Vetericyn from a company representative there. This product has been used and tested over and over. Yes, eye injuries should be looked at, but until then the Vetericyn is a best eye or wound wash. You can google their website and learn a lot from it. And actually all of the product is the same thing, just different labels because it would take a ton of money to go through the process of research and development to sell it a certain way with the labeling, this includes the one for human use. That's what they told me. The only differences is gel or liquid. I love the gel because it sticks. My gelding cut his leg yesterday, covered with mud and I cleaned it with vetericyn and because it causes the tissue to oxygenate (which causes faster healing and less chance of proud flesh) it really started bleeding and turned red. This morning I had trouble finding it. We use it in the house all the time.


----------



## rubyviewminis (Mar 17, 2013)

Only enough difference for legality.

My Vetericyn Wound and Infection Treatment - Electrolyzed Water (96.247%)

Hypochlorous Acid (0.008%)

My Vetericyn Umbilical, Naval & Udder Gel - Electrolyzed Water (96.245%)

Hypochlorous Acid (0.010%)

All I know is that Wild Bill their sponsor representative said there was no real difference in effectiveness. It is recommended for the same usage no matter the bottle although some are more focused on certain ways of use. All of it is wonderful and unbeatable to use for anything you need to clean or heal.


----------



## JMS Miniatures (Mar 17, 2013)

Vetericyn is a must have around here. I haven't had the chance to use the eye gel but the spray works wonders. You can also use it with a variety of species and the vet clinic I work for has this stuff on hand. You can get it at local TSC.


----------



## Double T (Mar 18, 2013)

rubyviewminis said:


> Only enough difference for legality.
> 
> My Vetericyn Wound and Infection Treatment - Electrolyzed Water (96.247%)
> 
> ...


oh yeah I 100% agree on same usage and such, it's all the same thing. Just different strengths. The Pink eye spray is 50% stronger than the wound spray. Eye wash, and eye gel is the same strength as the wound spray. Or that is what a company rep emailed me, when I'd emailed and asked. I've never asked about the umbilical gel.


----------



## rubyviewminis (Mar 18, 2013)

Lol, oh well, it all works wonders. When I read the last journal article on that horrendous injury the little mare suffered and they used raw honey to help heal and keep it clean and moist, I was thinking about Vetericyn being used for that too. Raw honey does have great healing properties tho.


----------



## Whispering_Pines (Mar 18, 2013)

I agree with the raw honey, as a wound nurse I use raw honey many many times on my patients with great great results. It's simply amazing!


----------



## Whispering_Pines (Mar 26, 2013)

The vet did the exam, she started her on Neomycin and Polymyxin with Bacitracin. Getting that in the lower eyelid of a a very head shy horse is like rodeo 101...her vaccines and Coggins was interesting to! I feel like we are taking steps backwards again with trust issues. She was so good walKing up to us to allow the halter, no rearing, now good luck catching her, she reward....it's disheartenibg poor baby!


----------



## Whispering_Pines (Mar 26, 2013)

Oops..she`s rearing again.... :


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Mar 26, 2013)

By the time you finish up the eye treatment, she'll be much better. All that handling will do her good. Don't be discouraged; just do what you have to and she'll figure out you're trying to help.


----------



## drmatthewtaylor (Mar 26, 2013)

When applying the ointment, remember the eye HURTS. Do not push down when opening the lids, just roll them out. This is more easily done if your finger tips are farther away from the lashes.

Dr. Taylor


----------



## Hosscrazy (Mar 26, 2013)

If you need help applying the medication, please contact your vet for assistance.


----------



## Marty (Mar 27, 2013)

I use Vetericyn as well. I also learned neosporin is very good too. Used them both.

Getting back to the allergies: We have one in foster care that has been having an eye issue as of late. Found out it is allergies so the vet gave her a shot of dex and she is already doing great.


----------



## AngC (Mar 28, 2013)

Personally, I would forget about trust issues and focus on eye medications. If you have to muscle her around some, so be it; taking care of the eye takes precedence.

With Nicky's eye, the vet showed me how and made it look so easy; and I actually did o.k. for a couple days. Nicky would try to rear, but I was so worried about his eye, I tied him up short and if he tried to rear, I just pushed down on him. But after a few days, he'd squinch his eye shut and wouldn't open it. ...no matter what I did. It was kind of funny (in retrospect) his eye's about to fester out of his head and there he is squeezing his eye shut at med. time. ....never did solve that one, since about that time vet had me check him into the hospital.


----------

